# Allegri l'intoccabile



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

Per quale motivo, secondo voi, è diventato così intoccabile?

Non ci sono i soldi per esonerarlo e per prendere un altro allenatore (neanche un cane)?

E' diventato un tutt'uno con la società?

Nonostante lo abbia difeso negli anni scorsi, ora siamo veramente oltre il limite. Qualsiasi altra società lo avrebbe mandato a casa.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Mah, io continuo a pensare che siano motivi chiaramente economici. Altrimenti per quelli sportivi non ci sarebbe senso a tutto ciò. 

Ovvio si vada male ad esonerarlo adesso, ma alla sosta s'ha da fare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

E' il figlioccio di Galliani, ormai sono amici.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Novembre 2013)

Il Milan da sempre è una società tra le più restie a esonerare, e ciò è positivo
Il passato dimostra che ci hanno azzeccato di più le volte che hanno confermato l'allenatore di quando lo hanno sostituito
non ricordo grandi svolte nel campionato con allenatori subentrati

Certo che per Allegri un pensiero lo farei, a me non sembra un momento sfortunato o un problema momentaneo, mi sembra che lui abbia terminato le idee e perso la squadra


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

ci sono vari motivi :

1) non ci sono soldi per pagare due allenatori
2) bisogna trovare un altro allenatore filosocietario 
3) come dice [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] storicamente il milan esonera difficilmente


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

1) Economici

2) Capro espiatorio

3) Si vuole dare la parvenza di continuità, quella che apparteneva al Milan, a quello vero


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2013)

Io l'ho sempre difeso... ma ora non è più questione di difendere o offendere... sono i risultati che contano e qualsiasi allenatore con questi risultati dovrebbe essere esonerato. Il problema è che comunque la stagione è segnata perché non credo che altri allenatori "normali" riuscirebbero portarci più su del settimo/ottavo posto


----------



## Aphex (3 Novembre 2013)

Il primo motivo come già stato detto è economico, rimpiazzarlo con un allenatore già a contratto (Inzaghi, Tassotti) non penso possa portare a così tanti cambiamenti, e penso che la società la pensi proprio così.

Inoltre se anche il suo successore, per una serie di motivi anche esterni, dovesse fare male, la società non avrebbe più alibi ed in un certo senso avere un capro espiatorio come Allegri fino a giugno è mooolto utile.

Ultimo motivo è il suo legame con Galliani; nessuno mi toglierà dalla mente che i loro destini sono strettamente legati: saltato uno, salta anche l'altro.


----------



## Hammer (3 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ci sono vari motivi :
> 
> 1) non ci sono soldi per pagare due allenatori
> 2) bisogna trovare un altro allenatore filosocietario
> 3) come dice [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] storicamente il milan esonera difficilmente



aggiungo

4) Galliani l'ha sostenuto strenuamente quest'estate di fronte a Berlusconi ed è riuscito a convincerlo. L'esonero sarebbe una sconfitta per entrambi


----------



## The P (3 Novembre 2013)

L'esonero di Allegri significa la sconfitta di Galliani e finché Galliani comanda è difficile l'esonero di Allegri.

Anche Galliani comunque mi ha stancato. Lui è allegri hanno definitivamente trasformato questo milan in uno scempio.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2013)

Sarebbe come vedere Galliani che si autoesonera. Dovrebbe intervenire B.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2013)

Sicuramente economici, ma c'è da dire che in giro non ci sono allenatori bravi ed alla nostra portata mentre in estate se ne libero parecchi (Prandelli ad esempio). Si dovrebbe dare la panchina ad un traghettatore, ma la stagione ormai è quasi andata: rimane l'Europa League, gli ottavi di Champions e la Coppa Italia (ma per questo anche una capra come Allegri basterebbe)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2013)

Berlusconi non sa nemmeno se il Milan esiste, anche la telefonata di ieri sera è un'invenzione.
E' vero che odia Allegri, ma non gliene frega niente se sia al timone o meno della squadra, specialmente se ingaggiare un altro allenatore implica altri soldi da tirar fuori.

Un Berlusconi interessato al Milan anche solo per l'1%, quello che si era intravisto nella lettera di Biscardi (da capire se era reale o meno), avrebbe esonerato Allegri dopo la sconfitta contro il Verona per dimostrare che questa estate aveva ragione lui.
Ma ora è un fantasma.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe come vedere Galliani che si autoesonera. Dovrebbe intervenire B.



Come può intervire uno che non è mai presente?! Berlusconi è il primo male di questo Milan, un presidente totalmente disinteressato e mai presente. Che come se non bastasse non caccia il grano. Il pesce puzza dalla testa.


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2013)

Perché con Galliani sono (_)(_) e camicia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

Soldi, non ci sono soldi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi è il primo male di questo Milan, un presidente totalmente disinteressato e mai presente. Che come se non bastasse non caccia il grano. Il pesce puzza dalla testa*.


.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

contro il barcellona scommettiamo che la formazione la fa qualche altro e non lui?? rimane solo per questo per il momento, se sbaglia a chievo viene esonerato


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo, secondo voi, è diventato così intoccabile?
> 
> Non ci sono i soldi per esonerarlo e per prendere un altro allenatore (neanche un cane)?
> 
> ...


Il motivo è semplice e cioè che non si vuole transare un contratto e mettere sotto contratto un altro allenatore. Esborso economico che questi pezzenti non vogliono fare. L'alternativa ci sarebbe, ma non vogliono bruciare quello che, per me sia chiaro, sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.


----------



## Tobi (3 Novembre 2013)

Non lo possono esonerare per dei semplici motivi:

Pagare due allenatori non possiamo permettercelo
Adesso allegri è il capro espiatorio, se il nuovo tecnico farebbe schifo allora la società non avrebbe piu alibi e sarebbe un fallimento societario
Bisognerebbe rifare preparazione e assimilare nuovi meccanismi, noi abbiamo bisogno di fare subito risultati e non c è tempo per aspettare


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non lo possono esonerare per dei semplici motivi:
> 
> Pagare due allenatori non possiamo permettercelo
> Adesso allegri è il capro espiatorio, se il nuovo tecnico farebbe schifo allora la società non avrebbe piu alibi e sarebbe un fallimento societario
> Bisognerebbe rifare preparazione e assimilare nuovi meccanismi, noi abbiamo bisogno di fare subito risultati e non c è tempo per aspettare



scusa ma mi sfuggono i meccanismi...

la preparazione comunque e' da rifare , gli altri corrono il doppio rispetto a noi...

non lo cambiamo solo perche' siamo dei morti di fame e dei pirl...a .


----------



## Graxx (3 Novembre 2013)

non trovo più parole ormai...mercato decente nemmeno a parlarne ma almeno un allenatore che faccia andare al massimo quello che ha...io vedo squadre più scarse di noi o come noi...tipo verona(più scarsa) e inter(come noi)...che hanno allenatori che le fanno andare al massimo se non di più...noi invece dobbiamo sorbirci questa mer.da che ci sta finendo di ammazzare...basta...non se ne può più....


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Soldi, non ci sono soldi.


Inzaghi è già stipendiato. Per dire.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è già stipendiato. Per dire.



bisogna vedere se ad inzaghi va di fare lo stramaccioni di turno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere se ad inzaghi va di fare lo stramaccioni di turno



come no...la squadra con lui darà tutto...ne sono certo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come no...la squadra con lui darà tutto...ne sono certo



inzaghi da questa situazione è molto da perdere e poco da guadagnare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> inzaghi da questa situazione è molto da perdere e poco da guadagnare



per me no...tornerà il clima sereno che è sempre stato un clima da Milan...secondo te Balotelli si mette a fare lo scem con lui? C'è bisogno di cambiare e Inzaghi che conosce l'ambiente e i giocatori va benissimo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me no...tornerà il clima sereno che è sempre stato un clima da Milan...secondo te Balotelli si mette a fare lo scem con lui? C'è bisogno di cambiare e Inzaghi che conosce l'ambiente e i giocatori va benissimo



balotelli ha fatto lo scemo , per usare parole tue , con mancini che l'ha lanciato e rivoluto al city , con mou e tu pensi cambierà comportamento solo perche arriva inzaghi ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Intanto, sono +3 dalla zona retrocessione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> inzaghi da questa situazione è molto da perdere e poco da guadagnare



ma che ha da perdere?? si può fare peggio di cosi??


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che ha da perdere?? si può fare peggio di cosi??



tutto visto che ti giochi la reputazione e la stagione è compromessa visto che al 99,9% non arriveremo terzi e non andremo in champions con conseguente vendita di quei due/tre giocatori decenti rimasti per ripianare il bilancio


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tutto visto che ti giochi la reputazione e la stagione è compromessa visto che al 99,9% non arriveremo terzi e non andremo in champions con conseguente vendita di quei due/tre giocatori decenti rimasti per ripianare il bilancio



deve fare semplicemente meglio di allegri e lo farà sicuramente, la società deve prendere per buono tutto quello che farà e l'anno prossimo ripartire da zero con lui in panchina, se i giocatori decenti sono balotelli de jong e mexes ben venga allora


----------



## mankikani (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo, secondo voi, è diventato così intoccabile?
> 
> Non ci sono i soldi per esonerarlo e per prendere un altro allenatore (neanche un cane)?
> 
> ...



il motivo è semplicissimo,il signor allegri prima di essere un mediocre allenatore di calcio è un grandissimo lacchè basta guardare il suo comportamento dopo le varie sfuriate del nonpresidente sullo stesso manichino toscano,a più riprese berlusconi gli ha dato dell'incompetente anche di fronte alle telecamere.ma allegri è rimasto li come se nulla fosse.il caro max sa benissimo che non allenerà mai più un top club in vita sua e di conseguenza i 4 milioni all'anno che percepisce oggi tra pochi mesi saranno un lontano ricordo.qualsiasi altro allenatore avrebbe fatto le valigie di corsa vista la poca stima ma gli altri allenatori hanno mercato nelle massime serie di tutta europa allegri no.per quel che riguarda la società credo si tratti solo ed esclusivamente di un braccio di ferro poi diventata una questione di principio tra il berlusconi e galliani,in pratica entrambi vogliono affermare la propria importanza all'interno della società.se allegri rimane vince il fester riuscendo cosi ad avere più credibilità dal consiglio direttivo,in caso contrario berlusconi dimostra di essere l'unico in grado di gestire la squadra....scusate il temine me parlando chiaro è solo una gara a chi lo ha più lungo....e questa non è la prima volta che succede il caso pato insegna...peccato che come si dice in africa QUANDO DUE ELEFANTI COMBATTONO L'UNICA A SOFFRIRE è L'ERBA


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> deve fare semplicemente meglio di allegri e lo farà sicuramente, la società deve prendere per buono tutto quello che farà e l'anno prossimo ripartire da zero con lui in panchina, se i giocatori decenti sono balotelli de jong e mexes ben venga allora



mi riferimo ad elsha , balo e de sciglio


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mi riferimo ad elsha , balo e de sciglio



tutti e tre assieme non si vendono, balo prima lo vendiamo meglio è, un normale attaccante di esperienza è migliore, prenderei anche denis dell'atalanta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tutti e tre assieme non si vendono, balo prima lo vendiamo meglio è, un normale attaccante di esperienza è migliore, prenderei anche denis dell'atalanta



denis non è mediatico come balo , non possiamo perdere appeal con gli sponsor


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> balotelli ha fatto lo scemo , per usare parole tue , con mancini che l'ha lanciato e rivoluto al city , con mou e tu pensi cambierà comportamento solo perche arriva inzaghi ?



perchè è più grande, sta nella sua squadra del cuore e in Nazionale ha una squadra che gira intorno a lui...per una volta ha tutti con lui...dipende solo da lui cacchio


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non lo possono esonerare per dei semplici motivi:
> 
> Pagare due allenatori non possiamo permettercelo
> *Adesso allegri è il capro espiatorio, se il nuovo tecnico farebbe schifo allora la società non avrebbe piu alibi e sarebbe un fallimento societario*
> Bisognerebbe rifare preparazione e assimilare nuovi meccanismi, noi abbiamo bisogno di fare subito risultati e non c è tempo per aspettare



.


----------



## Nicco (3 Novembre 2013)

Comunque Allegri si dimostra un uomo di poco onore. Non dimettersi dopo una serie di prestazioni così fa intuire solo che si sia attaccati al posto e allo stipendio che in caso di esonero continuerebbe a percepire. Noi non ci possiamo permettere di pagare 2 allenatori spero, perché altrimenti non si spiega come mai sia ancora qui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

allegri ha rotto con alcuni giocatori, lo volete capire o no?? la partita di ieri dove non c'è stat nessuna reazione e dove l'unico che ci ha messo voglia è kaka lo dimostra


----------



## Marilson (3 Novembre 2013)

stamattina ero a firenze, ho visto le locandine delle edicole e ho avuto multipli conati di vomito .. da "la viola espugna san siro" a "la fiorentina umilia il milan a casa sua". Abbiamo perso ogni frammento di dignità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> stamattina ero a firenze, ho visto le locandine delle edicole e ho avuto multipli conati di vomito .. da "la viola espugna san siro" a "la fiorentina umilia il milan a casa sua". Abbiamo perso ogni frammento di dignità.



la fiorentina di ieri è una squadra modesta sinceramente, certo ha delle attenuanti come le assenze di pizarro e cuadrado, ma davvero poca cosa, ieri il milan avrebbe perso anche con una squadra di serie c, per me ieri alcuni hanno giocato contro e nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è già stipendiato. Per dire.


Credo sia destinato per la panchina l'anno prossimo, adesso verrebbe buttato in una gabbia di leoni. Molto meglio continuare a far sbranare Allegri.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Novembre 2013)

La cosa assurda è che è cosi lampante il fatto che la squadra ormai non lo segua piu'.
Ragion per cui qualunque società seria lo avrebbe esonerato dopo la partita di ieri sera.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Perché è riuscito a mascherare (intuizioni, c.ulo...) l'inadeguatezza della società.

3 anni fa abbiamo vinto uno scudetto: ditemi chi è rimasto di quella squadra.


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2013)

E' incredibile! Se il presidente del Milan fosse Zamparini non lo avrebbe esonerato una, ma tre volte!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Novembre 2013)

viene esonerato solo dopo la fine del girone di champions, non lo avete ancora capito?


----------



## Jerry West (10 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> viene esonerato solo dopo la fine del girone di champions, non lo avete ancora capito?



Concordo. Passa il girone in Champion e a quel punto la stagione del Milan è conclusa.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me l'unica possibilità di vederlo esonerato è dopo il derby che è il 22 dicembre se non sbaglio. Ma trovo improbabile anche questo scenario.


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> viene esonerato solo dopo la fine del girone di champions, non lo avete ancora capito?



sì ma con Acciuga c'è il rischio di non passarlo il girone


----------



## Ale (10 Novembre 2013)

l'unica spiegazione è che l'obiettivo di quest'anno sia la salvezza..


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> sì ma con Acciuga c'è il rischio di non passarlo il girone



Se in Scozia perdiamo, e l'Ajax fa le barricate in casa nostra per portare a casa il pareggio è finita.
Boh...non so più che pensare.


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'unica spiegazione è che l'obiettivo di quest'anno sia la salvezza..



Non ci scherzerei più....
Abbiamo 13 punti e dobbiamo incontrare ancora Livorno-Genoa-Atalanta-Catania-Roma-Inter.

Possiamo vincere con Genoa e Catania e una tra Atalanta e Livorno, arriviamo a 21 punti.
21 punti nel girone di ANDATA, è media da squadra retrocessione.
Veramente, non dovessimo vincere la prossima mi inizierei a preoccupare.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

E' più intoccabile di Conte


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' più intoccabile di Conte


Beh su Conte non ci sono motivazioni per farlo fuori, se non per prendere un allenatore migliore. Su Allegri invece cosa dobbiamo dire


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Beh su Conte non ci sono motivazioni per farlo fuori, se non per prendere un allenatore migliore. Su Allegri invece cosa dobbiamo dire



Era un paradosso, ovviamente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Novembre 2013)

Per me le cause sono: motivi economici e mancanza di vere e proprie alternative, anche se di buoni traghettatori in giro ce ne sono. Qui nel forum ho sempre citato Di Matteo che nella nostra fase difensiva potrebbe fare miracoli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Assurdo.


----------



## runner (12 Novembre 2013)

ma la domanda è una sola, se Inzaghi e Seedorf non vengono ritenuti pronti adesso lo saranno tre sei mesi?


----------



## Doctore (12 Novembre 2013)

la societa non vuole pagare 2 stipendi....semplice


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2013)

E' l'allenatore più intoccabile della Serie A.


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2013)

Zamparini l'avrebbe esonerato 10 volte


----------



## Principe (24 Novembre 2013)

Adesso facile dare addosso ad Allegri , mi ricordo le barricate quest'estate per tenerlo, avrò avuto 1500 discussioni con 50 utenti , FIERO di averlo sempre ritenuto un asino


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Novembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Adesso facile dare addosso ad Allegri , mi ricordo le barricate quest'estate per tenerlo, avrò avuto 1500 discussioni con 50 utenti , FIERO di averlo sempre ritenuto un asino


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Adesso facile dare addosso ad Allegri , mi ricordo le barricate quest'estate per tenerlo, avrò avuto 1500 discussioni con 50 utenti , FIERO di averlo sempre ritenuto un asino



Si sapeva sarebbe andata a finire così, quando uno è scarso, è scarso c'è poco da fare, vale sia per l'allenatore che per il giocatore, vedasi Constant, l'anno scorso piaceva a molti , quest'anno non piace a nessuno.
E' così, siamo tifosi, si valuta a seconda dei risultati, ma trattandosi di Allegri non vedo quali miracoli abbia fatto, l'ho detestato da quando ha perso con la Fiorentina in casa nel 2011-2012.
Io mi auguro veramente vada ad allenare la Juventus o l'Inter.


----------



## Principe (24 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si sapeva sarebbe andata a finire così, quando uno è scarso, è scarso c'è poco da fare, vale sia per l'allenatore che per il giocatore, vedasi Constant, l'anno scorso piaceva a molti , quest'anno non piace a nessuno.
> E' così, siamo tifosi, si valuta a seconda dei risultati, ma trattandosi di Allegri non vedo quali miracoli abbia fatto, l'ho detestato da quando ha perso con la Fiorentina in casa nel 2011-2012.
> Io mi auguro veramente vada ad allenare la Juventus o l'Inter.


Io l'ho detestato da quando abbiamo perso con il Palermo il primo anno quello dello scudetto , il fatto e' questo che l'errore è' considerare i risultati come la bibbia , se un allenatore vince tutti gli anni giusto evidentemente goda di credito infinito , in caso di risultati altalenanti devi valutare le sue qualità , cosa di buono e cosa no , inutile dire che questo abbia dei limiti mentali , e' proprio una persona con un QI basso , e che prende le situazioni con scarsa professionalità , io non c'è la farei mai a ridere se perdo perché punto al meglio , questo pagliaccio e' mesi che ride alle nostre spalle .


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Novembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> .... inutile dire che questo abbia dei limiti mentali , e' proprio una persona con un QI basso , e che prende le situazioni con scarsa professionalità , io non c'è la farei mai a ridere se perdo perché punto al meglio , questo pagliaccio e' mesi che ride alle nostre spalle .



Scusa ti quoto a ogni topic ma...è più forte di me. Eroe.


----------



## narker (28 Novembre 2013)

Del resto mi e' solo di Allegri la colpa, ma anche di chi ha deciso di prenderlo. Il management dovrebbe fare sicuramente delle scelte diverse nelle prossime stagioni altrimenti io vedo un futuro in salita.


----------



## Milanscout (29 Novembre 2013)

Tra 8 giorni avrà perso l'unico suo appiglio al Milan finalmente


----------



## folletto (29 Novembre 2013)

narker ha scritto:


> Del resto mi e' solo di Allegri la colpa, ma anche di chi ha deciso di prenderlo. Il management dovrebbe fare sicuramente delle scelte diverse nelle prossime stagioni altrimenti io vedo un futuro in salita.



Anche il presente è in salita o in caduta libera, a secondo dei punti di vista.....


----------



## Jaqen (29 Novembre 2013)

Bisognava esonerarlo dopo il Chievo. Adesso sarebbe un nosense...


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Il giorno che verrai esonerato berrò alle tue disgrazie e questo accadrà giorno per giorno per giorno , speriamo che per natale arrivi il regalo più grande .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il giorno che verrai esonerato berrò alle tue disgrazie e questo accadrà giorno per giorno per giorno , speriamo che per natale arrivi il regalo più grande .



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bisognava esonerarlo dopo il Chievo. Adesso sarebbe un nosense...



E' sempre sensato liberarsi di un male.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' sempre sensato liberarsi di un male.



Qualsiasi allenatore verrebbe bruciato imho.
La stagione ormai è andata. L'unica cosa forse sarebbe Tassotti come primo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi allenatore verrebbe bruciato imho.
> La stagione ormai è andata. L'unica cosa forse sarebbe Tassotti come primo.



Appunto, io prenderei Zeman. Almeno ci si diverte.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Appunto, io prenderei Zeman. Almeno ci si diverte.



Con Zapata, Constant, Emanuelson e Mexes?
Vuoi vedere il Milan che gioca contro il Lanciano e il Cittadella l'anno prossimo?
Si divertono gli avversari


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con Zapata, Constant, Emanuelson e Mexes?
> Vuoi vedere il Milan che gioca contro il Lanciano e il Cittadella l'anno prossimo?
> Si divertono gli avversari



Anche con Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Kakà. 
Partite da 6-4  , bisogna vedere per chi


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Appunto, io prenderei Zeman. Almeno ci si diverte.



Io Zeman lo vorrei come preparatore, il lavoro che ha fatto su Totti, che sembrava strafinito prima del suo arrivo, ha dell'incredibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2013)

Pensate che a questo punto si sia rotto anche lo scudo di intoccabilità di Allegri?

Sappiamo benissimo che Allegri è ancora al suo posto da giugno per desiderio del solo Galliani.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Non è più intoccabile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2013)

Via Galliani, via Allegri, grazie a Dio.


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Adesso sono cavoli tuoi somaro


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Novembre 2013)

dai barbara siamo tutti con te, fora di bal sto individuo


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Vediamo come se la cava senza il suo pappone.


----------



## iceman. (29 Novembre 2013)

Sloggiare per cortesia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pensate che a questo punto si sia rotto anche lo scudo di intoccabilità di Allegri?
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo che Allegri è ancora al suo posto da giugno per desiderio del solo Galliani.



Già, dopo l'Ajax silurano pure lui, in sto caso però penso facciano bene


----------



## folletto (29 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Già, dopo l'Ajax silurano pure lui, in sto caso però penso facciano bene



Credo anche io


----------

